# free shortbus in Seattle, runs, needs brake line



## autumn (Aug 12, 2017)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/free-school-bus-mobile-home/6258872995.html

If you have the right tools to make brake lines this would be a super easy fix. My guess would be they got quoted $500 by a shop even though it's a $10/20 minute fix.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Aug 12, 2017)

@MolotovMocktail SHALL WE?!


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Aug 12, 2017)

This has been taken


----------

